# Ammoricia aquatica



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Could anyone tell me something more about this plant? Maybe a picture? Any experience you want to share

Thank you,
Sven


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Sven,

Its more of a bog plant that grows long the edges of ponds and is native to North America, it is a rosette plant. Submersed it grows slowly and needs lots of light. It has a purple flower.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I've seen this plant, it looks similar to Lobelia but it is more robust and with prominent white-veins throughout the leaves.


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks, Robert en Raul.

So, you wouldn't recommend this plant for the aquarium?


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

[img=right:d6c3758af9]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1062[/img:d6c3758af9]


Svennovitch said:


> Could anyone tell me something more about this plant? Maybe a picture? Any experience you want to share.


Sven. I have not read any accounts of this species' use submersed, aside from Robert Hudson's previous post, so I can't reference any sources. But to your right is a photo of it (most likely of an emersed specimen) from Oriental Aquarium, scanned by Charles Niautou.

Do grow it and report back with your experience. [smilie=t:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I grew it a long time ago and got bored with it. I do not think it is all that attractive submersed. I think it grows much like Rorippa aquatica or Proserpinaca palustris, (slow with lots of light) also North American marsh/bog plants. You have done well with Proserpinaca palustris Sven, so you may not have any trouble with this plant.


----------

